# how to plant Marsilea minuta (aquatic clover)?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

I got some very nice portions of marsilea minuta - mini aquatic clovers from apc member roy deki here, those plants look so nice!! and very tiny leaves!

My question is how do i plant them since they are so tiny, can i just kinda put them on top of the substrate (eco complete) and over time they will kinda grab on? The whole package of plants are linked together with tiny tiny roots/leaves, there is no way i can plant them one by one lol.

right now they are sitting in a glass jar with my CF reading light over it.

thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you'll find this wonderful article useful. 

Have Fun Planting!

-John N.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

man that's what i am afraid of he's planting them 1 by 1. My version of the marilsa minuta is much smaller than in those pictures too...hmm...

can i use plant plugs? plant everything in the plug, then place the plug inside the tank.

Guess one of the cons o acrylic tank is the tiny openings on top, i can barely work my hand in there through the opening when tried to plant dwarf hairgrass before, took about 4 hrs to finish


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a cool article, I usually plant mine by taking a small section 1 to 2 inch's & using a plant forceps & force the stem into the substrate so that just the leaves are above the surface, doing this in several places in the target area helps get the carpet get established.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The plant in that article is Marselia carenta, a slightly bigger version that is about the size of Glosso. I also have some of Roy's M. minutea, beautiful plant and definately a little harder to plant. The technique from the article will work but is definately labor intensive. The extra time now will pay off later though, IMO. If planted this way, the area will fill in much fast and be very uniform when it does fill in, providing th emost attractive look. Another techinque that will work alomost as well and sabe you some time is similar to what Bristles describes. Take sections 1-2" long and using fine tweezers, insert and drag through the substrate. This works best if you start on the right side and insert the plant in a left to right fashion. Hold one end of your runner ans insert that end, using fine tweezers, about 3/8" below the substrate. Then pull slowly horozontally across the substrate and you will basically bury the whole length leaving only the rounded top portion of the leaves exposed. As long as something green is sticking out, you will be fine. 

It is best to grad a cumfy chair at a table and prepare the whole pile of plants before you start, then cover them with a damp paper towel while you work. You'll quickly get the hang of the planting technique. Remember, insert from left to right and start on the right side, providing you use the tweezers with your right hand. 


Good luck!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

hi guys, i spent the sat afternoon planting the minuta. 1) drain water to about 10" 2) cut up all the linked minuta to 2-4 leaves by the runner and lay them out on wet paper towel 3) plant them 1 by 1 in a grid pattern (like dwarf hairgrass) and make sure the little leaves are above substrate. The whole process took about 5 hours (roy gave me 2 large portions so it's a lot of minuta to plant  )

Now here comes the really frustrating part!! When i came home on sunday about 90% of the minuta i planted are all floating on top of the water !!! ARGGGG! I am not sure if it's the current or my fish pulling them up 1 by 1. When i finished planting sat, everything looked fine! all the minuta were planted firmly in the substrate. 

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I Hate When That Happens!!!
rogar-Si
What kind of fish do you have in there?
I had that happen to me after planting a glosso field, took like 3 hours. The next morning, most of it was floating and the Tiger barbs were busily working on the rest of it!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> I Hate When That Happens!!!
> rogar-Si
> What kind of fish do you have in there?
> I had that happen to me after planting a glosso field, took like 3 hours. The next morning, most of it was floating and the Tiger barbs were busily working on the rest of it!


i have the usual suspects - tiger barbs, gold barbs, and sae. but havent caught any in the act.

also have dwarf neon rainbows and h.rasboras, but those guys never go near the substrate.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

sorry to be "thread hacking" or so they say, but did you go to china yet?


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i usually plant about 3-4 leaves each. i also do NOT bury the rhizomes that far down. i find that it doesn't take near as well. i bury the roots and it's generally enough to stay buried. my cory does dig up some, but once 2-3 of pushing one or two back down, it's usually fine. good luck though.


----------

